# 3.2 Supercharged



## motobartosz (Nov 17, 2008)

*anybody tried this?
Im sure it could fit *
http://www.turner-race-developments.co.uk/news.htm


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

motobartosz said:


> *anybody tried this?
> Im sure it could fit *
> http://www.turner-race-developments.co.uk/news.htm


Interesting setup. Looks like an old Z-Engineering charger from the good old days


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I looked at this kit, but they will not import to North America, so i went with the HPA turbo.


Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

You could have looked here..
http://www.vr6specialist.nl/tuning/?t=en&p=tun11&id=1161950783&filter=8
Steve


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

That does look like the old Z-Engineering/VF-engineering kit. They sucked!!! back in the day I raced a jetta 2.8 12v w/ 218 whp Z-engineered with my GTI 2.8 12v 182whp w/ cams, intake, header and pulled him on freeway. It just didn't seem to give the power quickly. it rev'd slow and never had a real rush to it. ...oh and they broke all the time.


----------



## napkin (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.carlicious-parts.com/epa...th=/Shops/62028049/Categories/Kompressor_Kits


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

napkin said:


> http://www.carlicious-parts.com/epa...th=/Shops/62028049/Categories/Kompressor_Kits


Not sure it will fit on a TT due to headlight.
Steve


----------



## napkin (Mar 8, 2008)

page 2 
we did both the 8n and 8p TT


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

napkin said:


> page 2
> we did both the 8n and 8p TT


Do you add an additional drive shaft to turn the compressor which is to the right of the engine, similar to TRD.
Steve


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Does HPA still offer their supercharger kit? They definitely sell in North America.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Does HPA still offer their supercharger kit? They definitely sell in North America.


HPA does still have typhoon supercharger, but will not fit a TT due to the headlight location.


Robert


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

The 3.2's would do very well with a charger that is of a larger displacement than the Typhoon setup. V9's were ok for 12v VR6's but the 3.2's really need more air to make the kit worthwhile. 

As mentioned above, the standard location for a supercharger on a VR6 will not work for a TT because of the head light. Personally, I would mount it over on the drivers side as well, allowing for a better inlet design. 

We will be soon finding out how far you can push a 3.2  Still a lot of work to finish up. But I will be sure to post up some final product pictures once its all wrapped up. :thumbup: 

The V7-YSi flows 2x what a V9 does :laugh:


----------



## napkin (Mar 8, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> Do you add an additional drive shaft to turn the compressor which is to the right of the engine, similar to TRD.
> Steve


we can do both. with driveshaft or without it. there is enogh space. you just need to know how.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The 3.2's would do very well with a charger that is of a larger displacement than the Typhoon setup. *V9's were ok for 12v VR6's* but the 3.2's really need more air to make the kit worthwhile.
> 
> As mentioned above, the standard location for a supercharger on a VR6 will not work for a TT because of the head light. Personally, I would mount it over on the drivers side as well, allowing for a better inlet design.
> 
> ...



Let's be honest, they suck on the 12 valve, too. V1/V2 is where it's at.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

crannky said:


> Let's be honest, they suck on the 12 valve, too. V1/V2 is where it's at.


----------

